# OpenGov



## Joe.B (Jan 20, 2022)

Does anybody have experience with OpenGov for permitting software? Recommendations or warnings?


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes....long discussion...Wanna PM me a phone number? Probably one of the best "bang for the buck" softwares I have seen, but not without it issues and set up being super critical.....


----------

